# Disney afferma che metà dei suoi personaggi futuri dovranno essere LGBTQIA o minoranze razziali



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._

Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*

La chiamata faceva parte della campagna *"Reimagine Tomorrow"* della Disney, che promette che il 50% dei personaggi e dei contenuti proverrà da gruppi LGBTQIA+-% o minoranze etniche *entro il 2022

Nel frattempo, il capo della Disney per la diversità e l'inclusione*, Vivain, ha affermato che *non si rivolgono più ai visitatori dei parchi a tema come "signore e gentiluomini, ragazzi e ragazze"*, ma invece come *"sognatori" e "amici". *

Karey Burke in una intervista video lunedì, si è soffermata dicendo che il problema *della legge "Non dire gay"* ha colpito lei e i suoi figli.

"Sono qui come madre *di due bambini* *queer*, in realtà, un bambino* transgender e uno pansessuale*, e anche come *leader*", ha detto.

Nella stessa intervista il *produttore esecutivo dell’animazione televisiva Latoya Raveneau* ha evidenziato gli sforzi inclusivi della Disney vantandosi di *avere aggiunto omosessualità* agli spettacoli Disney e alle loro produzioni. « Noi aggiungiamo *“queerness”* dappertutto. Nessuno ci può fermare! e nessuno sta cercando di farlo!
* 
I dipendenti della Disney hanno lasciato la sede dell'azienda la scorsa settimana per protestare contro la lenta risposta alla legge della Florida di Ron DeSantis.






Secondo quanto riferito, la Disney ha ripristinato un bacio gay nel suo prossimo spin-off di Toy Story.




*


----------



## Gekyn (1 Aprile 2022)

Meritiamo l estinzione......


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Aprile 2022)

Nessun problema,ai miei nipotini faro' guardare solo Ken il Guerriero.


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Meritiamo l estinzione......








Su Disney+ già fanno spettacoli per bambini con Drag queens


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,ai miei nipotini faro' guardare solo Ken il Guerriero.


Io a mio figlio aspetto i 7 anni per far vedere i cavalieri dello Zodiaco


----------



## Gekyn (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Su Disney+ già fanno spettacoli per bambini con Drag queens


Felice di essere un retrogrado.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Ecco giusto, stiamo vedendo oggi le conseguenze del riempire l'agenda politica occidentale con ste ****** al posto di pensare a mettere in piedi politiche economiche, energetiche e produttive serie e questi giustamente spingono sull'acceleratore di ste boiate... grazia al cielo ho un amico collezionista che ha tutti gli originali dei grandi classici Disney.. ammesso che non arrivi qualcuno a sequestrarli.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Il Buzz lightyear nero e jifofiajfjsjgoiGENDER??? Che è sta roba ahhahah


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Buzz lightyear nero e jifofiajfjsjgoiGENDER??? Che è sta roba ahhahah


non è lui quella/o sarà la sua spalla nel film


----------



## hakaishin (1 Aprile 2022)

Che trash! Che circo!

Dio mio meritiamo davvero l’estinzione. Che degrado culturale e sociale. Che schifo


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

Non esiste alcuna agenda omosessualista, e chi lo teorizza *è un complottista.  *


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2022)

Come sempre in ogni cosa che stona è l esagerazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2022)

Io veramente non ci posso credere...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Potrei rimettere in discussione la mia paura sull'atomica... forse va a finire che è la cosa più giusta.


----------



## nik10jb (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


 LGBTQIA+-% questa sigla sta diventando sempre più lunga. Chissà che vorrà dire il simbolo della percentuale alla fine


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Tutto molto strano. Comunque oggi c'è qualcosa Che non funziona 
quando alle 2 del pomeriggio ti trasmettono i Simpson, una cosa obrobriosa e diseducativa. È questo alla 2 di pomeriggio.


----------



## Butcher (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Potrei rimettere in discussione la mia paura sull'atomica... forse va a finire che è la cosa più giusta.


Effettivamente mi fanno rivalutare le parole di Putin.


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> LGBTQIA+-% questa sigla sta diventando sempre più lunga. Chissà che vorrà dire il simbolo della percentuale alla fine


XD la sigla è LGBTQIA il più meno e percentuale sono stati aggiunti da me per ironizzare..


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> LGBTQIA+-% questa sigla sta diventando sempre più lunga. Chissà che vorrà dire il simbolo della percentuale alla fine


secondo me la % sta per contosessuale, tipo i feticisti del payroll che abbiamo sul forum ( )


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,ai miei nipotini faro' guardare solo Ken il Guerriero.



Ken era proprio il meglio del meglio, a seguire direi i cavalieri dello zodiaco e Holly e Benji


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre in ogni cosa che stona è l esagerazione.


come nei reality, dal 2000 Mediaset mette strani soggetti per farli passare come normali ma certo avere metà show composto da strambe minoranze...


----------



## vota DC (1 Aprile 2022)

È Burke, non Burk, ma proprio il tipo che voleva atomizzare Megaton in Fallout 3!

Comunque perché i bambini vorrebbero parlare di gusti sessuali a scuola? Soprattutto il fatto che la tipa definisca pansessuale uno dei figli mi sa che non c'entrano nulla le interazioni scolastiche ma che sia lei una pedofila.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...



Perché solo il 50% ?
Perché non il 60%, o il 90% ?

Forse perché richiama il concetto di "democrazia".

Maledetta democrazia. Il male odierno, che consente ai mentecatti di averla vinta a discapito dei sani di mente.


----------



## Mika (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Sempre più felice di appartenere alla "malata" generazione Anime Jap. Di cui noi appassionati siamo bollati come "immorali".


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Se questo è il progresso voglio restare indietro.


----------



## cris (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Che cosa e un bambino queer? Pansessuale? Ma come puo essere un ragazzino transessuale?

Anzi non lo voglio sapere.

ma che degrado ce la fuori?


----------



## Davidoff (1 Aprile 2022)

Queste non sono nemmeno definibili come persone, sono completamente lobotomizzati dalla propaganda. Rovineranno generazioni di bambini e adolescenti, sentir parlare di bambini queer o pansessuali quando ancora non hanno nemmeno raggiunto la pubertà è folle. Se questi diventeranno la maggioranza gli USA sono destinati a farsi sodomizzare con gusto dalle altre superpotenze, visto che ormai essere maschi etero pare illegale e, guarda un pò, chi difende il territorio dovrebbero essere proprio i maschi.


----------



## Milo (1 Aprile 2022)

Ok, non vedrò e non farò vedere mai più Disney al mio nipote e futuri figli


----------



## Gamma (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...



Mi sta bene l'inclusione, ma vogliamo essere realisti e oggettivi? Non c'è finto perbenismo che tenga per giustificare la scelta di un 50% di personaggi che stiano a rappresentare minoranze di qualunque genere. Il termine "minoranza" e la percentuale 50% cozzano non poco.

Poi perché si deve enfatizzare l'orientamento sessuale e/o il genere sessuale dei personaggi disney(in buona parte dei cartoni animati)?
Non è sensibilizzazione.

Poi la disney, prima mette forme falliche, donne nude e altro come "easter egg", poi fa le regole "incluziveeeehhh1!1!!".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> LGBTQIA+-% questa sigla sta diventando sempre più lunga. Chissà che vorrà dire il simbolo della percentuale alla fine



Come predetto in questo forum, tra diversi anni (spero di non esserci più) verranno aggiunte la Z e la P.

Pippo che si inchiappetta Pluto...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come predetto in questo forum, tra diversi anni (spero di non esserci più) verranno aggiunte la Z e la P.



Mi sto perdendo. Z e P per cosa starebbero?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sto perdendo. Z e P per cosa starebbero?


coccole e bottane? penso eh.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> coccole e bottane? penso eh.



Pensavo Zelensky e Putin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensavo Zelensky e Putin



E' una buona idea, ma ahimé mi riferivo a qualcosa di molto, molto peggio 

Zoofili e ped...

Tra diversi decenni la degenerazione sarà totale, non ci saranno più tabù se qualcuno non fa pulizia prima.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...



Non mi meraviglia. Ormai il pensiero unico e debole ha ridisegnato il mondo e questi sono solo alcuni dei suoi frutti. Non è altro che l' ideologia neoliberista che ci vuole consumatori tutti appiattiti nei diritti civili mentre erode costantemente i nostri diritti sociali. I mass media occidentali ormai a furia di farci il lavaggio del cervello( lo stesso shampoo che ci stanno facendo con la guerra in Ucraina) ci hanno fatto bere di tutto.
Un giorno non lontano chiunque oserà dire qualcosa di meno che politically correct finirà in galera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


A fine anno allora disdico disney inclusive channel


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A fine anno allora disdico disney inclusive channel



Io prima dell'estate disdico tutto, da Amazon a Netflix. Basta, ogni nuova produzione è una schifezza con queste cose inserite a forza. Sceneggiature modellate in funzione solo di queste tematiche, ormai anche la creatività è andata a farsi benedire.
Guardate cosa stanno combinando con la serie del Signore degli Anelli, che esce a fine anno...

Farò abbonamenti temporanei di un mese quando c'è qualcosa di irrinunciabile per i miei gusti.


----------



## Mika (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io prima dell'estate disdico tutto, da Amazon a Netflix. Basta, ogni nuova produzione è una schifezza con queste cose inserite a forza. Sceneggiature modellate in funzione solo di queste tematiche, ormai anche la creatività è andata a farsi benedire.
> *Guardate cosa stanno combinando con la serie del Signore degli Anelli, che esce a fine anno...*
> 
> Farò abbonamenti temporanei di un mese quando c'è qualcosa di irrinunciabile per i miei gusti.


Cosa stanno combinando?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ken era proprio il meglio del meglio, a seguire direi i cavalieri dello zodiaco e Holly e Benji


Chi guardava voltron? I 5, se non erro, leoni dei 5 elementi che si univano a formare un robot?
E fantaman?
E doraemon?
E gigi la trottola?
E carletto?

Gna faccio... troppi ricordi.

Ovviamente il mio preferito era, manco a dirlo, holly e benji.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io prima dell'estate disdico tutto, da Amazon a Netflix. Basta, ogni nuova produzione è una schifezza con queste cose inserite a forza. Sceneggiature modellate in funzione solo di queste tematiche, ormai anche la creatività è andata a farsi benedire.
> Guardate cosa stanno combinando con la serie del Signore degli Anelli, che esce a fine anno...
> 
> Farò abbonamenti temporanei di un mese quando c'è qualcosa di irrinunciabile per i miei gusti.


Ho visto il trailer della serie di Amazon...che dire..una porcheria.
Hanno completamente snaturato l'universo tolkeniano, davvero una cosa indegna.
Sicuramente non lo guardero` e a leggere vari gruppi sono in molti a pensarla cosi`.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Mika (1 Aprile 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ho visto il trailer della serie di Amazon...che dire..una porcheria.
> Hanno completamente snaturato l'universo tolkeniano, davvero una cosa indegna.
> Sicuramente non lo guardero` e a leggere vari gruppi sono in molti a pensarla cosi`.


In che senso snaturato? :O


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa stanno combinando?


un disastro... tutto contro la filosofia di Tolkien per via dell'inclusività


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa stanno combinando?



Elfi neri, tematiche di razzismo, regina dei nani nera e cicciona tipo poster di Calvin Klein, donne single emancipate con figli ripudiate dal villaggio, Galadriel donna combattente, Elrond mezza checca...

E siamo solo all'inizio...


----------



## Mika (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elfi neri, tematiche di razzismo, regina dei nani nera e cicciona tipo poster di Calvin Klein, donne single emancipate con figli ripudiate dal villaggio, Galadriel donna combattente, Elrond mezza checca...
> 
> E siamo solo all'inizio...


Roba da metterli in galera...


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elfi neri, tematiche di razzismo, regina dei nani nera e cicciona tipo poster di Calvin Klein, donne single emancipate con figli ripudiate dal villaggio, Galadriel donna combattente, Elrond mezza checca...
> 
> E siamo solo all'inizio...


Io spero nella serie prequel di Games of Thrones  almeno che si salvi quella, apparte il finale della serie HBO è una garanzia di qualità


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi guardava voltron? I 5, se non erro, leoni dei 5 elementi che si univano a formare un robot?
> E fantaman?
> E doraemon?
> E gigi la trottola?
> ...


io sono nato a metà anni 80 quindi molti di quelli me li sono persi. Diciamo che i cartoni che andavano per la maggiore nella mia infanzia a parte Ken ed Holly&Benji erano Mila e Shiro, i Simpson, Occhi di Gatto, Lupin poi c'erano c'erano quelli su telenova o italia7 tipo Sampei e ho vaghe memorie di Voltron, I cavalieri dello zodiaco, ufo robot ecc..


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io sono nato a metà anni 80 quindi molti di quelli me li sono persi. Diciamo che i cartoni che andavano per la maggiore nella mia infanzia a parte Ken ed Holly&Benji erano Mila e Shiro, i Simpson, Occhi di Gatto, Lupin poi c'erano c'erano quelli su telenova o italia7 tipo Sampei e altri che on ricordo probabilmente


Miiii occhi di gatto mi turbavano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Miiii occhi di gatto mi turbavano.



Shila è stato il mio primo amore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io spero nella serie prequel di Games of Thrones  almeno che si salvi quella, apparte il finale della serie HBO è una garanzia di qualità



Beh, Velaryon casata nera e rasta anche lì, quando dovrebbero essere più pallidi dei Targaryen 

Per quel che riguarda invece i LGBTQZP non è poi un gran problema, visto che ci sono sempre stati anche nella prima stagione di GOT... vedi scena con Loras e Renly che si rasano i peli e si dilettano oralmente.

Alla fine il nocciolo del problema è quanto la sceneggiatura viene forzata per soddisfare queste tematiche. 
Possono essere anche tutti neri e gay, ma quando lo sceneggiatore è obbligato ad alterare la storia che ha in testa per soddisfare certi requisiti, è lì che salta il banco.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi guardava voltron? I 5, se non erro, leoni dei 5 elementi che si univano a formare un robot?
> E fantaman?
> E doraemon?
> E gigi la trottola?
> ...


adesso stanno trasmettendo capitan tsubasa credo sia ancora la stessa cosa


----------



## gabri65 (1 Aprile 2022)

Mah, da buon boomer sono rimasto a Wile E. Coyote e gatto Silvestro.

Proprio ad esagerare, Dick Dastardly, và.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Aprile 2022)

Io nato negli anni 70, una volta ho chiesto a mia mamma ..." ma perché in tutti i cartoni animati i protagonisti sono orfani o senza la mamma o il papà?"
Mi riferivo a Haidi, Puline, Remi...Belle & Sebastien , bambi etc etc..
Mia mamma rispose..." Perché i bambini veramente senza genitori trovano la forza attraverso questi personaggi"
Risposta sensata ma a suo tempo nessuno dei miei amici era orfano..
Probabile lo stesso concetto sia paragonabile ai nuovi cartoni Disney...solo che la sessualità si sviluppa dopo, quando ormai i cartoni non li vedi più. I miei figli hanno smesso di guardare Disney già verso il 7/8 anni io sicuramente avrò smesso almeno a 14/15 anni.
Probabile tanti di loro non capiranno concetti che dovranno invece spiegare i genitori a loro.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, da buon boomer sono rimasto a Wile E. Coyote e gatto Silvestro.
> 
> Proprio ad esagerare, Dick Dastardly, và.


matlei fai qualcosaaaaa


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Shila è stato il mio primo amore


Pure Margot non scherzava.

Io detestavo i cartoni tristi, quelli che guardavano le ragazzine, giusto per capirci.
C'era sara che era la versione donna di fantozzi, georgie che veniva voglia di buttarsi a mare e annette che si faceva preferire la zuppa di cavolo.

Se sei nato a metà anni 80 però ricordi certamente Ruy il piccolo cid , pepero, bun bun, rocky joe, il mitico sasuke, pat ragazza del baseball, ecc ecc.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> matlei fai qualcosaaaaa


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Shila è stato il mio primo amore


Per non fare dispetto a nessuna puntavo al threeshome  ma ragazzi la top(a) di quegli anni era Lamu, la prima cotta é stata per lei


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Aprile 2022)

Ma la Disney Dio santo la Disney è come la Chiesa per i cartoni animati dovrebbero tutelare i bambini non contribuire a distruggere la società


----------



## gabri65 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Shila è stato il mio primo amore



Koros (Daitarn) e Fujiko (Lupin III).


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma la Disney Dio santo la Disney è come la Chiesa per i cartoni animati dovrebbero tutelare i bambini non contribuire a distruggere la società


Che poi, provando per un attimo ad esser seri, la disney è sempre stata abbastanza 'fluida' come chiedono questi pazzi di oggi.
La bellezza era nei personaggi ma non certamente nel sesso.

Pippo ,ad esempio, era un bel personaggio nel suo essere buffo e trasandato , con la doppia personalità da super-eroe, superpippo, appunto, ma cosa c'era di sbagliato in pippo?
E cosa c'è di sbagliato in tutti noi che siamo cresciuti con questi personaggi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi, provando per un attimo ad esser seri, la disney è sempre stata abbastanza 'fluida' come chiedono questi pazzi di oggi.
> La bellezza era nei personaggi ma non certamente nel sesso.
> 
> Pippo ,ad esempio, era un bel personaggio nel suo essere buffo e trasandato , con la doppia personalità da super-eroe, superpippo, appunto, ma cosa c'era di sbagliato in pippo?
> E cosa c'è di sbagliato in tutti noi che siamo cresciuti con questi personaggi?


Nulla infatti ma non credo sia sbagliato per qualcuno pure un Pippo qualsiasi


----------



## Mika (1 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure Margot non scherzava.
> 
> Io detestavo i cartoni tristi, quelli che guardavano le ragazzine, giusto per capirci.
> C'era *sara *che era la versione donna di fantozzi, georgie che veniva voglia di buttarsi a mare e annette che si faceva preferire la zuppa di cavolo.
> ...


Vabbè Lovely Sara è la storia presa fedelmente dal libro la piccola principessa , c'era poco da inventarsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Pippo che fa le pippe a Pluto.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2022)

Basta con questi travioni bastaaaaaaa


----------



## ARKANA (1 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Questi hanno un cortocircuito mentale non da poco, da una parte vogliono normalizzare l'omosessualità (cosa che personalmente non mi crea alcun problema) però al contempo li etichettano mettendo la loro categoria in quella delle "minoranze" facendo passare il messaggio che in fondo sono diversi e vanno trattati diversamente. Bah.


----------



## sampapot (2 Aprile 2022)

mamma mia come stiamo cadendo in basso...tra un pò daranno al cinema il nuovo film di superman...o meglio supertrans


----------



## galianivatene (2 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Questi hanno un cortocircuito mentale non da poco, da una parte vogliono normalizzare l'omosessualità (cosa che personalmente non mi crea alcun problema) però al contempo li etichettano mettendo la loro categoria in quella delle "minoranze" facendo passare il messaggio che in fondo sono diversi e vanno trattati diversamente. Bah.


bravissimo, secondo me il punto è proprio questo, ed aggiungo che non è un caso. 
L’obiettivo non è la normalizzazione delle minoranze, ma la normalizzazione del modo di concepire la “diversità”. Un modo esteriore, atomizzante, consumistico, asociale ed apolitico.

Questa cultura della “tolleranza spinta” della diversità non ha niente a che vedere con una cultura dell’”accettazione”. Un conto è la rimozione psicologica (quasi patologica) della diversità, un conto è la sua accettazione, che dovrebbe passare attraverso un ben più problematico processo di comprensione del fenomeno, confronto, dialettica, cambiamento. Sarebbe tutto sin troppo democratico.


----------



## Stex (2 Aprile 2022)

Non serviva tutta sta menata . Ken di Barbie sono 60 anni che senza pene..,


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io prima dell'estate disdico tutto, da Amazon a Netflix. Basta, ogni nuova produzione è una schifezza con queste cose inserite a forza. Sceneggiature modellate in funzione solo di queste tematiche, ormai anche la creatività è andata a farsi benedire.
> Guardate cosa stanno combinando con la serie del Signore degli Anelli, che esce a fine anno...
> 
> Farò abbonamenti temporanei di un mese quando c'è qualcosa di irrinunciabile per i miei gusti.


X adesso su disney avevo già percepito sta linea su the falcon and the winter soldier, Però su Hawkeye meno.. Certo comunque la tematica è fin troppo presente, basta.. Anche tutti sti gay, ma porca miseria io conosco migliaia di persone e una manciata sono gay, guardi ste serie e pare siano ol 20% della popolazione..

Comunque adesso sto guardando Reacher su prime e almeno lì c'è un po' di sano machismo ok hanno infilato la donna hard e il nero ma almeno lui è un maschio alfa bianco come si deve


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Non serviva tutta sta menata . Ken di Barbie sono 60 anni che senza pene..,


E' cambiato tutto fratello, la famiglia 'mulino bianco' con papà e mamma belli e figli belli biondi e con gli occhi azzurri ha creato mostri.
Idem le campagne pubblicitarie per i costumi con super gnocche che posavano.

Ora la famiglia deve essere allargate e le modelle 'allargate', un pò di nero poi e di trans per condire il tutto e .. voilà.
Il mondo sarà migliore, mica mostri come noi altri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2022)

Ma già è così, i nuovi film di animazione sono tutti su ispanici, neri, ispanici neri omotransessuali


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2022)

E' quello che sta succedendo


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


premesso che il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo e forse anche relativamente "interessante" dico una cosa cosi su 2 piedi

non ho ancora ben capito dove vogliano andare a parare sono sincero..non capisco se sia davvero una sorta di tentativo di tutelare e in un certo qual modo aiutare le persone lgbtetuttoilresto vittime effettivamente spesso di discriminazioni e abusi vari ecc oppure se come alcuni sostengono c'è un vero e proprio disegno dietro che spinge per motivi a me oscuri nel cercare di diffondere una sorta di LGBTismo nel mondo...

nel caso sia l'ipotesi 1 dico che sono anche sostanzialmente d'accordo con l'idea e con l'obiettivo ma non molto con il modo in cui lo stanno perseguendo..a me sembra che esasperano troppo la cosa

nel caso 2 (che a dire il vero mi sembrava e mi sembra un pò "complottaro" ma non posso escluderlo) stanno sparando ad acqua..non hanno alcuna possibilità di riuscirci..è una cosa totalmente contro natura (non essere gay..ma farci diventare uno che non lo è)..puoi fare tutto il lavaggio del cervello che vuoi ma non puoi riuscirci..anzi alla lunga otterrai l'effetto opposto..e pure chi è tollerante inizierà a diventare piu ostile..

quando leggo queste cose faccio sempre fatica a giudicare perchè non so il movente che c'è dietro..da quello cambia anche il mio giudizio

in ogni caso ammetto che questa cosa non mi piace molto


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo e forse anche relativamente "interessante" dico una cosa cosi su 2 piedi
> 
> non ho ancora ben capito dove vogliano andare a parare sono sincero..non capisco se sia davvero una sorta di tentativo di tutelare e in un certo qual modo aiutare le persone lgbtetuttoilresto vittime effettivamente spesso di discriminazioni e abusi vari ecc oppure se come alcuni sostengono c'è un vero e proprio disegno dietro che spinge per motivi a me oscuri nel cercare di diffondere una sorta di LGBTismo nel mondo...
> 
> ...


Vorrebbero aprire le menti ma in realtà le confondono.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...


Il declino dell'occidente in due parole


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'annuncio della dirigente Disney *Karey Burk* (presidente generale dell'intrattenimento) è arrivato dopo che il governatore della Florida *Ron DeSantis* ha firmato la legge *"Non dire gay"* _la quale vieta di insegnare ai bambini delle elementari lezioni sulla sessualità, l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuale._
> 
> Karey Burke ha affermato durante *una chiamata Zoom* a livello aziendale *che la Disney deve fare di più per essere più inclusiva.*
> 
> ...



Ma sparatevi!


----------



## Swaitak (2 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo e forse anche relativamente "interessante" dico una cosa cosi su 2 piedi
> 
> non ho ancora ben capito dove vogliano andare a parare sono sincero..non capisco se sia davvero una sorta di tentativo di tutelare e in un certo qual modo aiutare le persone lgbtetuttoilresto vittime effettivamente spesso di discriminazioni e abusi vari ecc oppure se come alcuni sostengono c'è un vero e proprio disegno dietro che spinge per motivi a me oscuri nel cercare di diffondere una sorta di LGBTismo nel mondo...
> 
> ...


il fattore principale è che sia sempre una certa corrente a voler imporre prepotentemente determinati concetti, gli stessi che vanno esportando '' democrazia'' nel mondo.
Magari un cambiamento più graduale (che poteva partire anche prima) e meno di imposizione, sarebbe assimilato da tanti (non tutti, il mondo del mulino bianco non esisterà mai) prima o poi.
Aggiungo una nota personale, bisognerebbe anche sapersi accettare prima di tutto, e questo passa anche dalle critiche che uno può ricevere (ovviamnete bannata la violenza vera e propria).


----------



## ROQ (2 Aprile 2022)

minoranze discriminate come il maschio bianco etero?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo e forse anche relativamente "interessante" dico una cosa cosi su 2 piedi
> 
> non ho ancora ben capito dove vogliano andare a parare sono sincero..non capisco se sia davvero una sorta di tentativo di tutelare e in un certo qual modo aiutare le persone lgbtetuttoilresto vittime effettivamente spesso di discriminazioni e abusi vari ecc oppure se come alcuni sostengono c'è un vero e proprio disegno dietro che spinge per motivi a me oscuri nel cercare di diffondere una sorta di LGBTismo nel mondo...
> 
> ...



Se la cosa non ti piace allora piantala di parlare di complottismo e fai qualcosa, tipo dichiararti esplicitamente contro.

State sempre lì a farvi le cosiddette, pensando che questi vogliano aiutare il prossimo, i "diversi" e a progettare un mondo migliore.

Ma aprite gli occhi, perDio.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se la cosa non ti piace allora piantala di parlare di complottismo e fai qualcosa, tipo dichiararti esplicitamente contro.
> 
> State sempre lì a farvi le cosiddette, pensando che questi vogliano aiutare il prossimo, i "diversi" e a progettare un mondo migliore.
> 
> Ma aprite gli occhi, perDio.


scusa eh ma nel mio post il mio pensiero mi sembra abbastanza chiaro quindi non capisco tanto bene cosa vuoi dire se devo essere sincero..

poi mi sa che stai mescolando gli argomenti e i topic..


----------



## gabri65 (2 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusa eh ma nel mio post il mio pensiero mi sembra abbastanza chiaro quindi non capisco tanto bene cosa vuoi dire se devo essere sincero..
> 
> poi mi sa che stai mescolando gli argomenti e i topic..



Ok. Se sei contrario bene.


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo e forse anche relativamente "interessante" dico una cosa cosi su 2 piedi
> 
> non ho ancora ben capito dove vogliano andare a parare sono sincero..non capisco se sia davvero una sorta di tentativo di tutelare e in un certo qual modo aiutare le persone lgbtetuttoilresto vittime effettivamente spesso di discriminazioni e abusi vari ecc oppure se come alcuni sostengono c'è un vero e proprio disegno dietro che spinge per motivi a me oscuri nel cercare di diffondere una sorta di LGBTismo nel mondo...
> 
> ...


Il “movente” delle multinazionali è sempre uno e uno solo: fare soldi. Il resto è contorno. Anche l’annuncio di quale sarà l’orientamento sessuale dei futuri personaggi non è altro che marketing.


----------



## Riccardo88 (3 Aprile 2022)

Ci sono casi di molti carcerati che diventano gay o temporaneamente gay per via della situazione in carcere, dell'influenza dell'ambiente.
Se iniziano a fare vedere scene di trans come normalità, o LGBT al 50%, sarà la nostra rovina.
Non discrimino i gay ma nessuno sano di mente vorrebbe fosse normalità.
Disney o Disney+, mai più.


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ci sono casi di molti carcerati che diventano gay o temporaneamente gay per via della situazione in carcere, dell'influenza dell'ambiente.
> Se iniziano a fare vedere scene di trans come normalità, o LGBT al 50%, sarà la nostra rovina.
> Non discrimino i gay ma nessuno sano di mente vorrebbe fosse normalità.
> Disney o Disney+, mai più.


Anche perché poi i figli nascerebbero solo in provetta... il degenero. Non è discriminazione, in natura esiste l'omosessualità da sempre, ma ha una percentuale piccolissima rispetto all'eterosessualità, questo perché in natura due maschi e due femmine non possono procreare. Non siamo rettili che cambiamo sesso a seconda di quanti maschi o femmine ci sono in un gruppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche perché poi i figli nascerebbero solo in provetta... il degenero. Non è discriminazione, in natura esiste l'omosessualità da sempre, ma ha una percentuale piccolissima rispetto all'eterosessualità, questo perché in natura due maschi e due femmine non possono procreare. Non siamo rettili che cambiamo sesso a seconda di quanti maschi o femmine ci sono in un gruppo.



La natura poi si ribella da sola a queste forzature umane, e in qualche modo si "purifica" da sola quando si rompe un certo equilibrio. Non servirà il pipistrello nel laboratorio.

Non è evoluzione darwiniana, questa a cui stiamo assistendo è involuzione.


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2022)

Metà dei personaggi, non uno di più non uno di meno.
Quanta arroganza di questa gente col benessere...


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il “movente” delle multinazionali è sempre uno e uno solo: fare soldi. Il resto è contorno. Anche l’annuncio di quale sarà l’orientamento sessuale dei futuri personaggi non è altro che marketing.



Ma quale marketing. Questo sarebbe conseguenza del fatto che la gente vuole questo. A me non sembra, diciamo piuttosto che esercitano pressioni in una unica direzione, tendenti a rendere tutto un minestrone indistinto e facilmente manipolabile. Uccidere le differenze fa parte di un processo di spersonalizzazione e involuzione.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Boh! Stranezze dei nostri tempi che al limite mi fanno alzare ancelottianamente il sopracciglio.
Walt Disney e la sua azienda storicamente vengono descritti come un po' ambigui sul nazi fascismo, nonostante avessero prodotto anche contro.
Ancora pochi anni fa la Disney era piuttosto bacchettona, nonostante fosse fucina di Britney Spears ed altre future sexy tossiche. Dal puritanesimo ipocrita al fluido.
Trovo anche io assurdo la manager che si riferisce a figli piccoli in quei termini. Finiranno tossici, la ammazzeranno o passeranno il resto della loro vita a nutrire gli psicanalisti?
Però mica mi preoccupo, eh?
Qualcuno ha paura di Paperoga?
Se mi piacciono Paperina, Emy, Evy, Ely chi se ne frega di Paperoga?
Poi se qualcuno vuole approfondire la sessualità di Giulio Cesare o delle S.A. di Rohm magari scopre che siamo così da sempre. Stanno semplicemente sdoganando cose che prima si tenevano nascoste.
Qui abbiamo avuto il dirigente del partito comunista che ad un certo punto parlava solo di transgender...


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma quale marketing. Questo sarebbe conseguenza del fatto che la gente vuole questo. A me non sembra, diciamo piuttosto che esercitano pressioni in una unica direzione, tendenti a rendere tutto un minestrone indistinto e facilmente manipolabile. Uccidere le differenze fa parte di un processo di spersonalizzazione e involuzione.


Quindi ritieni che una multinazionale voglia perdere soldi per portare avanti un programma di “omosessualizzazione” globale che nel medio periodo verosimilmente porterebbe a una riduzione dei potenziali clienti, con ulteriore perdita di soldi? Mi sembra quantomeno improbabile. Più verosimile che la tematica sia particolarmente calda in questo periodo e vogliano sfruttarla.

Nota a margine: nel mio mondo ideale a nessuno dovrebbe interessare l’orientamento sessuale di un’altra persona, figuriamoci di personaggi di fantasia.


----------



## Devil man (3 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi ritieni che una multinazionale voglia perdere soldi per portare avanti un programma di “omosessualizzazione” globale che nel medio periodo verosimilmente porterebbe a una riduzione dei potenziali clienti, con ulteriore perdita di soldi? Mi sembra quantomeno improbabile. Più verosimile che la tematica sia particolarmente calda in questo periodo e vogliano sfruttarla.
> 
> Nota a margine: nel mio mondo ideale a nessuno dovrebbe interessare l’orientamento sessuale di un’altra persona, figuriamoci di personaggi di fantasia.



Aggiorno che in America non è piaciuta la nuova politica della Disney e molti stanno disdicendo gli abbonamenti! La parte conservativa della Florida ovviamente non andrà più a Disneyworld ne acquisteranno più cose a marchio Disney! È guerra! 

Fox news sta dalla loro parte in questo è sta martellando H24 in supporto di De Santis.

Sucidio commerciale da parte di Disney che dopo l'ondata Covid avrà a che fare con famiglie incazzate che per un po' di tempo staranno lontani da Disney


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi ritieni che una multinazionale voglia perdere soldi per portare avanti un programma di “omosessualizzazione” globale che nel medio periodo verosimilmente porterebbe a una riduzione dei potenziali clienti, con ulteriore perdita di soldi? Mi sembra quantomeno improbabile. Più verosimile che la tematica sia particolarmente calda in questo periodo e vogliano sfruttarla.
> 
> Nota a margine: nel mio mondo ideale a nessuno dovrebbe interessare l’orientamento sessuale di un’altra persona, figuriamoci di personaggi di fantasia.



Perché tu (voi) la fate sempre facile.

Guardate sempre l'aspetto superficiale, quello immediato che fa da confezione. Non guardate mai la sostanza, e le ragioni intime di certe scelte.

Anzitutto forzare l'opinione pubblica (perché di questo si tratta, non mi sembra che ci siano stati referendum per cambiare certe cose) è sicuramente una cosa che alla lunga, grazie alla massiccia propaganda, paga. Tu credi che siano le masse popolari a decidere? Beh, mi sembra proprio l'opposto. Le masse popolari credono che sia una loro scelta, in realtà siamo molto più influenzabili di quanto pensiamo. La pubblicità quindi non funzionerebbe?

Le scelte vengono fatte in alto, per motivi sociopolitici. La Disney molto probabilmente è dispostissima a pagare uno scotto iniziale per aver intrapreso una certa linea. Ma piano piano l'idea farà breccia, grazie proprio alla suddetta propaganda. Alla fine si ritroverà egualmente un pubblico ampio.

La Disney non ha ideato certo l'omosessualizzazione perché ne aveva voglia. Ci va dietro perché ha capito che sarà un piano vincente, e questo perché tutto il magma che ci vogliono impiantare dentro il cervello alla fine prenderà il sopravvento.


----------

